# Games & Betriebssystem



## nobotics (31. Januar 2008)

Moin Moin,

ich habe mal ne Frage, ist es eigentlich Ratsam Games auf einer anderen Partition zu installieren wie das Betriebssystem obwohl beide Partitionen dann die gleiche Festplatte ergeben. Oder besser System und inst. Games auf zwei unterschiedlichen Festplatten. ? Ist da ein Unterschied, weil dann muß ja der Lesekopf nicht immer zwischen System und game hin unher springen? Was meint Ihr?

so far


----------



## redfalcon (31. Januar 2008)

Performancevorteile wirds wohl nicht geben, vielleicht etwas geringe Ladezeit, wenn man die Spiele auf ner Raptor installiert.
Komfortvorteile definitiv, man muss ein Großteil die Spiele nicht neu installieren, wenn man Windows neu drauf macht.


----------



## Mantiso90 (31. Januar 2008)

Habe mein OS auf ner Eigenen HDD und die Games auch. Geschwindigkeitsunterschiede konnte ich bisjetzt nicht ausmachn in der Praxis. Auf dem Papier wird es sicher ein wenig Unterschiede geben , die aber nicht von großere Relevanz sind denke ich.


----------

